# Mod GRF 1-29 Vs GRF 1-29 (Sermorelin)



## ciulloboe (Mar 14, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]What are the advantages and disadvantages of each? The reason I'm curious is that I have a friend that goes to an anti-aging clinic and his Dr. has him taking Sermorelin; however, I see most members on PM doing research with mod GRF 1-29 instead of Sermorelin. [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

Serm is a slightly stronger release but a dramatically shorter half life. It also needs to be cycled a lot more often to avoid desensitization. It could be paired with Hexarelin for short runs. But Mod grf fit's in better with all the other ghrp's.


----------

